# Kingston DataTraveler 16GB appears as 8MB in Windows 7



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

I have an ordinary 16GB USB that I had tucked away for many years, not sure how I got it, but when I put it into my PC, it said it was 8MB despite the fact that is says it's a 16GB USB.

I have searched on the internet for answers, but none of them have worked. Here are the following things I have tried with no success:
- Formatted into every available file format
- Used Disk Manager to format it
- Tried formatting the ONLY partition (people are saying this issue is cause by having multiple partitions on the USB, but all evidence shows that the USB only has one 8MB partition) with 'Bootice'
- Formatted using HP USB Disk Storage Format Tool

Some people are saying to use 'FDisk', but that requires Linux but I want to install that as a last resort.

Would this be physical damage or software damage? So should I just chuck it away or can I actually fix this? I really need a 16GB USB at the moment and I don't want to waste a pointless £20 on one.

Help would be greatly appreciated ^^


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I think you have been duped, the drive may say it is *16Gb* but it is really only 8Gb. If Disk Management only shows one *8GB* partition, then that is what it is. In Disk Management, you can highlight the volume/partition go up to the Tool bar and press the *X,* this will delete the volume/partition. Now right click the *Unallocated Space* and choose to make a *new simple volume*. If this still shows *8GB* then you can try minitool magic partition manager. But it sounds like this is falsely advertised.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

Spunk.funk, If the original post is correct, he says it claims to be an 8 MB thumbdrive whilst plugged in, which doesn't sound right at all. 

Do as spunk suggests, but if it's still saying 8 (MB?), there's not a lot you can do if it is indeed physical damage. Other than reallocating the space, there isn't really any software to go wrong with a thumbdrive! 

On the bright side, they are plenty cheap enough nowadays. A 64 GB flash drive is only £15, so you could pick up a 16gb for under £10.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Maybe DrPerry can clear this up, but me thinks that it was just a typo and that the drive is actually showing up as 8GB not MB. Either way, if what I suggested doesn't work then the drive needs to be replaced, Flash drives are volatile and known to failure, they are pretty inexpensive these days.


----------



## E-50 (Dec 7, 2012)

if this indeed is a type and OP meant to say 8GB instead of 8MB, from my personal experience it could be a counterfeit product. It is not a surprise nowadays, eBay is full of relabeled/fake flash memory devices.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

It is amazingly easy to put a usb connector on anything and say "AMAZING USBDRIVEEE!!!"

I would indeed plug it into another computer, and if it does say it is 8mb, there are two things you can conclude
-The drive has sufered a catastropic failure and the 16GB is busted
-Someone put an 8mb chip in there.. Because I really don't know if they ever MADE 8 megabyte usb flash drives


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

So sorry for the late reply, Christmas holidays ect. The USB is showing up as 8*MB*, not *GB*. No typo was made - it is just simply showing up as 8MB.

I'm away for the holidays so I am away from my USB at the moment, but I will check back onto my USB and try everything that has been gracefully provided.

I want to fix this because the closest hardware store is over 60 miles away, so I'd really rather not go that far just for a USB. If this really is not fixable, then I might have to get one in the near future if I need any other parts from a hardware shop.


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

I know it's detracting from the subject a little bit, but I recently bought a 128 GB usb drive for £13. It'd be so much simpler to just replace it, rather than attempt any repairs. It'll cost you more to repair it than it would be to replace it.


----------



## DrPerry (Aug 15, 2012)

If you could link me to this 128GB USB, I would definitely buy it if it is only £13.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

Be very careful where you buy flash drives, particularly the larger sizes. Fake flash drives are a serious problem. These are small capacity drives that have been modified to display a much higher capacity than they really have. Many of these fakes are very well done. A high percentage of large capacity flash drives sold on eBay and similar outlets, particularly with sellers in the Orient, are fakes.

For more information:
eBay Guides - BEWARE of FAKE 128GB 256GB USB Flash Drives on eBay


----------



## Walter Odim (Jun 29, 2008)

LMiller7 said:


> Be very careful where you buy flash drives, particularly the larger sizes. Fake flash drives are a serious problem. These are small capacity drives that have been modified to display a much higher capacity than they really have. Many of these fakes are very well done. A high percentage of large capacity flash drives sold on eBay and similar outlets, particularly with sellers in the Orient, are fakes.
> 
> For more information:
> eBay Guides - BEWARE of FAKE 128GB 256GB USB Flash Drives on eBay


Hah. Sod's law, just after reading your post, I had plugged in my drive to test to see what the capacity is - but it's bricked. Certainly didn't last long, but it's to be expected. I'll open a new thread about it.

Sorry OP, ignore what I said about the prices and how brilliant my drive is. Stick with reputable sellers/brands, I'll be over here somewhere picking the salt out of my wounds.


----------

